# We Got Bonez!!!!!!!! New 2015 Stock in



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Beagle Bonez:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391067845515?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Vulture Bonez:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391067851455?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Rat Bonez:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391067853676?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Spider Bonez:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391067865976?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Crow Bonez:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391067855987?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

